# DIY Co2 Reactor



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

This i my Co2 reactor. Today will be first whole day
It will be running.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I've had it going all day now. It seems to be working just fine. I have no sloshing sounds from the filter and no filter burp. For what I'm injecting into the system it seems to be all absorbed into the water.


----------



## niceseol (Mar 7, 2012)

how effective is this? do you have a drop checker?


----------



## niceseol (Mar 7, 2012)

and.. no leaks?


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Absolutely zero leaks. I have not had one bubble come through the filter.
I do have a drop checker. It has been working well. Im able to turn the co2
way up and im not getting the slosh slosh sound from the co2 being mashed up
from the filter impeller.


----------



## John LeVasseur (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice ... Simple and looks like it should be effective.

John LeVasseur
_(The So-called DIY Co2 Guru)_


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

John LeVasseur said:


> Nice ... Simple and looks like it should be effective.
> 
> John LeVasseur
> _(The So-called DIY Co2 Guru)_


Im getting 34ppm.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've had the whole thing going now for a little over a week. I've been able to maintain 35ppm. Today they where ripping apart an old piece of fermentation equipment at work. I got a sylanoid and 24v DC power supply for free.


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antiquefloorman (Nov 8, 2011)

That is awesome


----------

